# For Everyone Looking for Nissan Sentra Altezza Lights!!!



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey guys its me again. Just purchased some Altezza Lights For my 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE, the kit came with inner and outer lights, and all together with s/h it only cost me 120$. Dont have a picture yet (my digital camera broke), but you can check um out on the website at 

http://www.altezzawarehouse.com/Nissan_Sentra.html

Hope this helps anyone that has been searching for awhile.

Team Lobo,

Proxxemo


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're full of shit because those lights will NEVER fit a 2000+ sentra.........hell, I can tell 1)from your idiotic post saying it includes "inner and outer" tails..........the B15 DOESNT HAVE INNER AND OUTER TAILS. and 2) from the pic.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow this thread stinks...

but thise tails really don't look like they fit a b15

I think someone is just advertising...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

They look as if they would fit a B14 200sx.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I know, they look like 200sx altezzas. Do you think it could be possible?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, that website is all wrong.

the B14 Sentra never had bumper lenses, the 2000-2001 sentra can't possibly have clear corner lenses b/c the headlights on a b15 are one piece, the B15 sentra never had inner-outer lenses.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OH Shit you guys, I was wrong. That website does have ssome truth. *IN MEXICO, the B15 HAD INNER-OUTER LENSES* someone look this up for me, but the B15 sunny and b15 mexican Sentra have the inner-outer lenses.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

they look like they could fit a 200sx. any1 got any info about them?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Maybe's it's me but I don't see as how these could fit, assuming I'm looking at the right ones, but maybe I need to go and stare at the rear of my car


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, they are for the B15 Sunny and B15 MEXICAN Sentra.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no, they only fit the b15 mexican sentra..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I seriously think they would fit the B14 200sx but thats just me. It was weird cause i had a vision that someone would make altezzas for the 200sx. If they would fit, that would be tight. They dont look that bad cause they are mostly clear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok I really want some aftermarket tail lights for my 2000 Sentra, this was a disapointment, but I did some research and found something on Retro Tail lights, I found an article saying they would be available in december (im assuming a few months ago), but I found one web address with a pic of it, but I cant for the life of me find one for sale, if you guys find um please let us know,

Retro Nissan Sentra Tail Lights:

http://www.overboost.com/pix.asp?image=./images/1007/full/DSC03872.jpg


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

APC makes those "retro" or 3d tail lights. Go to 4apc.net, the problem is, in their ad in Import Tuner they have them listed, but I can't find them on the site, go figure. 


Oh and it says 03 and up only.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Apparently Nopi sells the retro 3D lights for the b15, although if you buy them you'll still have to wait for them to be released


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

The APC lights aren't out yet, and it's for 2000+ ................a B15 is a B15.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hey.. those altezzas arent for a mexican setnra... its for the G20.... im almost 100%!.. i seen one last night, and i was like.. damn,, they are G20's


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so they will not fir the b14 200...? damn...i was hoping...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey Proxxemo.......
you tryn to take my name and modify it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

Well my friends I just submitted a formal application to find out release dates and pricing information to apc about the retro 3d tail lights that they are teasing us all about. I did it as a retailer (as a good friend of mine is a manager at Auto Zone and has an account with them), so he should be able to find out the technical info (god knows how long it will take to get a response though). I will return with info when they respond.

Alan

My Web Site is Coming Soon:
www.angelfire.com/mech/sentracarguy


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Those retro taillights would be nice if they were body color. Why would they fit an 03 and not an 02? Aren't the lights the same? When are they going to be released?


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

i emailed one of the guys from apc and asked when would the 3D lights be released. he said within 60 days they will be for sale.....

SentraXERacer........i suppose u could just paint the grey part the color of ur car. thats what i would do.

but, i probably wont be buying them anyway.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

personally I dont like altezzas and ave seen some on a sentra I thought they looked gay


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i dont like the chrome if they were black like my halos


----------

